#ubuntu-us-me 2013-08-19
<DevoKun> jimcooncat: contributing to the UbuntuPhone IndieGoGo ?
<DevoKun> iggy19: contributing to the UbuntuPhone IndieGoGo ?
<jimcooncat> DevoKun: spamming much?
<DevoKun> spam?
<DevoKun> naw
<DevoKun> just trying to draw attention ;)
